# need help



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

my angelfish just layed eggs. Should i leave the eggs and parents inside my community tank.
Aside from brine shrimps which is late at this moment to hatch.
What is the other alternative foods for the frys.
How long before the eggs hatch?

thanks

Dp


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your Angel eggs will be about 4 days to wiggler stage and 2 more days to free swimming then they will need feeding after that lots of time to hatch out brine shrimp.


----------

